# Rucking and Feet Health



## SaintKP (Dec 25, 2017)

I've been searching through the archives and haven't found anything on it so I thought I would posit a question for you guys (if it's already been answered somewhere can one of the staff please delete this with my apologies?)

I have a history of recurring ingrown toenails on the inside of both of my big toes, due to a combination of my toes coming together somewhat (not webbed but they angle more towards the big toe) and narrow shoes which is my reward for trying to be hip growing up and wearing nikes all the time.

My question though is, do you guys know of any good durable boots that have a spacious toebox? I have no problem breaking a pair in, but I'd like them to be durable and not fall apart on me after a few months. Also I was wondering if how I'm walking could be a contributing factor, obviously you guys can't see how I walk and it's probably a question for a podiatrist, but it's something I've been wondering about.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 25, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> I've been searching through the archives and haven't found anything on it so I thought I would posit a question for you guys (if it's already been answered somewhere can one of the staff please delete this with my apologies?)
> 
> I have a history of recurring ingrown toenails on the inside of both of my big toes, due to a combination of my toes coming together somewhat (not webbed but they angle more towards the big toe) and narrow shoes which is my reward for trying to be hip growing up and wearing nikes all the time.
> 
> My question though is, do you guys know of any good durable boots that have a spacious toebox? I have no problem breaking a pair in, but I'd like them to be durable and not fall apart on me after a few months. Also I was wondering if how I'm walking could be a contributing factor, obviously you guys can't see how I walk and it's probably a question for a podiatrist, but it's something I've been wondering about.



IIRC,   a bigger toe box will probably not fix the problem.   There is a lot of information on line on causes and cures.   Cure goes from how you trim you toe nails to having the toe nail removed.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 25, 2017)

HOLLiS said:


> IIRC,   a bigger toe box will probably not fix the problem.   There is a lot of information on line on causes and cures.   Cure goes from how you trim you toe nails to having the toe nail removed.




I've looked at removing the toenail as an option and it's something the doctor has suggested in the past, the only thing I'm against it right now is the fact that I'll be layed up for a long while making me miss work.

But if it removes the problem completely it might be worth it in the end. Thank you.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 25, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> I've looked at removing the toenail as an option and it's something the doctor has suggested in the past, the only thing I'm against it right now is the fact that I'll be layed up for a long while making me miss work.
> 
> But if it removes the problem completely it might be worth it in the end. Thank you.



I had exactly the same in growing issue as a young lad.  It came to light after my feet started taking real punishment in AIT.

I went on leave after getting stationed and had a civilian podiatric surgeon perform a procedure where part of the inside of both toenals were removed, then that section of the nail bed was permanently burned away using an acid, making a more narrow nail.

I have had zero issues since then and have done some truly wicked shit to my feet both in and out of the service.  Totally worth it.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 25, 2017)

While I never personally had an issue with ingrown toenails and whatnot... I've read as others have mentioned that the way you trim the nail matters, but also I've heard of guys wearing the socks inside out to prevent nail issues, so the seam is on the outside versus in near the toes. 

I don't know if the toe box makes a difference but I'll say Garmonts are great. Don't think you could go wrong with the NFS or T8 Bifidas. You may want to change out the sole. I've personally have been having foot issues (plantar fasciitis) but also numb parts on my feet. So I'll be looking to change the factory sole insert on my Garmonts myself.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 25, 2017)

I'll start looking at making an appointment to get the roots treated and stop trimming them so short as well (a large factor as well I'm sure).

Thank you all for the answers and I'll see about getting those Garmonts you mentioned @The Accountant


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 25, 2017)

I


----------

